# "What Really Frightens You" Preview Trailer on www.youtube.com



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Some people had trouble accessing the coming attractions trailer for my 35mm feature film,
"What Really Frightens You" on myspace so now it's on www.youtube.com.

Just log onto www.youtube.com and type in the following in their search engine:

"What Really Frightens You" Preview Trailer

And it will appear and you can screen it.

The film also received a rave review from Art Ettinger in the latest issue of "Ultra Violent
Magazine" and is now listed on www.imdb.com for further details.

I'll post it's Premiere screening in a few weeks for those who would like to attend.


----------

